# Inline CO2 Reactor with bio-ball



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

Have anyone used MULTI DIRECTION CO2 DIFFUSE REACTOR or similar items?

Is it good? Is it noisy?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw something similar at PJs Pets... I am still debating if i should go that route or just stick with a DIY.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

arktixan said:


> I saw something similar at PJs Pets... I am still debating if i should go that route or just stick with a DIY.


This group of devices is a replacement for diffuser or "placing co2 output tube in a filter intake"  It dissolves CO2 into the water.
It can work with DIY or with pressure CO2. It doesn't care about co2 source


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

The mechanism of that device looks pretty solid, to me. The way the pump is attatches gets you a nice, spiralling water flow, and I think that would work very well. I may have to buy one and try it myself.
I've heard complaints of the bioballs getting all gunked up in reactors like that one, so make sure you have a way to clean it out.
You can DIY a similar one, but that seems like a pretty good deal. Let me know if you try it out, I'll need to get my hands on something like that in the near future.

Wes


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the Red Sea Reactor. It works great. Just needs cleaning out every few weeks. Its very quiet and my plants seem to like it.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> I have the Red Sea Reactor. It works great. Just needs cleaning out every few weeks. Its very quiet and my plants seem to like it.


Thanks, Big Jim.
How do you clean it? Can it be opened?


----------



## Ice_14 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am using that type of reactor right now, but probably a larger capacity one. The one I have is twice as long, the bottom half is filled with ceramic rings. there is an inverted cone in the middle that separates top from the bottom. This allow the creation of a nice cyclone in the top half.

It works great, as to noise I never hear it but I have it inside my tank running on a maxi-jet. I don't know if it would make any noise outside the tank.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Thanks, Big Jim.
> How do you clean it? Can it be opened?


Yeah it can be taken apart. I use a toothbrush to give it a light scrubbing


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, guys.

I've ordered this thing. I hope it will be better than a glass diffuser for my DIY CO2.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Keep us posted, or PM me when you've run it for a few weeks! I'm in the market for something just like that.

Thanks, 
Wes


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Plaid said:


> Keep us posted, or PM me when you've run it for a few weeks! I'm in the market for something just like that.


I certainly will. 
The item should arrived in two weeks, don't expect me writing soon


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> I have the Red Sea Reactor. It works great. Just needs cleaning out every few weeks. Its very quiet and my plants seem to like it.


Do you have it inside a tank?

My reactor is leaking in joints between main cylinder and top and bottom caps. It's leaking a little, but it's still a problem.

Those balls inside it don't spin when the water is there. If there are a lot of co2 inside, the top ball is spinning a little, but the rest are not. Is it Ok? How does it work for you?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*It works, but leaks*

Ok, I got it, attached and it works good.
There is a problem. The plastic cylinder leeks in a places it can be disassembled. I've contacted the seller and they told me that it's Ok. It should leak and it's not problem because it has to be inside a tank. At the same time, there is no mentions about this in a product descriptions.

I've covered leaking places by sticky tape and keep it in a small plasit box to collect some water drops. After a week it stops dropping. Those gaps become silted.

Plastic balls inside a reactor do not spin, but it dissolves CO2 fine.
It makes some small noise, but it's inaudible in comparison with noise from a Fluval canister filter.


----------

